# Canon Wins More TIPA Awards for the 22nd Straight Year



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 18, 2016)

```
<strong>TOKYO, April 18, 2016</strong>—Four Canon cameras and one Canon printer were recognized with “Best Photo and Imaging Product” awards by the Technical Image Press Association (TIPA), representing 30 photo and imaging magazines from 15 countries across five continents. The five award winners are: the EOS 5DS R digital SLR (DSLR) camera, the EOS-1D X Mark II DSLR camera, the PowerShot G5 X digital compact camera, the IXUS 285 HS (PowerShot ELPH 360 HS in the Americas) compact digital camera, and the imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 professional inkjet printer.</p>
<p><strong>Best DLSR Professional / High Res: EOS-5DS R

</strong>Named “Best DSLR Professional / High Res,” the Canon EOS-5DS R features an “impressive” approximately 50.6 megapixel full-frame sensor that the TIPA jury noted rivals those of larger medium-format digital cameras. The judges also highlighted the camera’s 5 frame-per-second (fps) continuous shooting of full-resolution still images and Full HD video capture at 30 fps. The EOS-5DS R is equipped with Dual DIGIC 6 image processors, a newly developed mirror vibration control system and time-release lag settings to further suppress camera shake and allow the camera to realize the full potential of its sensor.  It has a 100% coverage 3.2-inch 1.04 million dot Intelligent ClearView II LCD viewfinder that can display a variety of shooting information. The jury also pointed out that the camera sports a 150,000 pixel RGB-IR metering sensor that utilizes EOS iTR (Intelligent Tracking and Recognition) AF and that AF performance is enhanced by the 61-point high-density reticular sensor.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Best Photo / Video Professional Camera: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II

</strong>Selected for this year’s “Best Photo / Video Professional Camera” award, Canon’s EOS-1D X Mark II flagship-model DSLR offers impressive specifications. The camera is equipped with an approximately 20.2 megapixel 35 mm full-frame Canon CMOS sensor and achieves high-speed continuous shooting of approximately 14 fps, and up to 16 fps in Live View mode. The TIPA judges noted that the Dual DIGIC 6+ image processors enable high-speed writing of up to 170 RAW images and 81 RAW+JPEG images per burst. Thanks to Dual Pixel CMOS AF, in which all of the CMOS sensor’s pixels include both imaging and the phase-difference detection AF functions, the EOS-1D X Mark II is capable of high-speed AF tracking. The camera features an improved 61-point viewfinder AF and an improved AI Servo III+ predictive AF algorithm, and also achieves 4K 60p video shooting, and Full HD 120 fps high frame rate image capture suitable for slow motion video capture. With the optional Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E8B, compatible with the new IEEE802.11ac wireless LAN standard, data can be sent wirelessly at high speeds across the 5 GHz band.</p>
<p><strong>Best Easy Compact Camera: IXUS 285 HS

</strong>Crowning the IXUS 285 HS “Best Easy Compact Camera,” the TIPA judges declared, “Canon continues to offer pocketable yet full-featured compacts that offer many more options and higher photo quality than camera phones.” The camera sports a 12x optical zoom lens with built-in image stabilizer, a dedicated Wi-Fi button and NFC for enhanced connectivity, and a 3-inch LCD screen. It boasts an approximately 20.2 megapixel CMOS sensor and DIGIC 4+ image processor that achieves high image quality even in low-light environments. What’s more, it can capture 1080p Full HD video and, using Canon’s proprietary algorithm, can produce a “highlight reel” in camera from selected albums.</p>
<p><strong>Best Expert Compact Camera: Canon PowerShot G5 X

</strong>Crowned “Best Expert Compact Camera,” Canon’s PowerShot G5 X features a 1-inch approximately 20.2 megapixel High Sensitivity CMOS sensor and DIGIC 6 processor that achieves an approximately 6 fps continuous shooting speed and Full HD video. The camera features a 24–100 mm (35 mm film equivalent) 4.2x optical zoom lens with a nine-blade iris and an aperture of f/1.8 at the wide-angle end and f/2.8 at the telephoto end that achieves rich tonal gradations and exceptional blur characteristics across the entire zoom range. The G5 X features an EVF (electronic viewfinder) with approximately 2.36 million dots and approximately 100% coverage that employs an organic EL (electroluminescent) panel and has a refresh rate of up to 120 fps. A built-in eye sensor, which has a range of approximately 22 mm, can even detect users wearing glasses and switches display from the EVF to the 3-inch vari-angle LCD touchscreen. Additionally, the camera’s hot shoe is compatible with all Speedlite flashes in the EOS system.</p>
<p><strong>Best Photo Printer: imagePROGRAF PRO-1000

</strong>“Combining the ease of desktop use and a 17-inch wide cut sheet printer with many features from Canon’s higher-end pro printer models,” the imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 earned the title of TIPA’s “Best Photo Printer.” It incorporates a new twelve-color LUCIA PRO ink system, with eleven pigment inks, including the newly formulated Photo Black, and Chroma Optimizer. What’s more, Photo and Matte Black have their own nozzles, so no switching is needed between print jobs.</p>
<p>Equipped with the air feeding system found in Canon’s large-format imagePROGRAF inkjet printers, the PRO-1000 virtually eliminates paper skewing, regardless of paper weight and type, while also achieving more accurate ink placement. A new print head expels more ink droplets per second for more stable print performance, and print head-mounted sensors can detect clogs and automatically delegate printing responsibilities to other nozzles to prevent discoloration.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## J.R. (Apr 18, 2016)

Interesting - a better idea of how the awards were spread among manufacturers in these two graphics. 

There are a lot of excellent options for photographers these days.


----------



## Refurb7 (Apr 18, 2016)

I am surprised that Canon's 35/1.4L II did not win one of the best lens awards. I guess the Sigma 20/1.4 Art is more unique / more interesting.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 18, 2016)

Pretty cool that all the DSLR lens awards went to third party lenses. Not something you'd have anticipated a few years ago I reckon. Certainly a win for consumers.


----------



## traveller (Apr 18, 2016)

I think that awards are apportioned in relation to how much each manufacturer spends on advertising in the dead tree media.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 18, 2016)

Honestly these awards mean nothing. Whether Nikon wins something or Canon or whatnot. They are all totally fake.
They don't even make sense much of the time, especially when you read the finer details.


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 19, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Honestly these awards mean nothing. Whether Nikon wins something or Canon or whatnot. They are all totally fake.
> They don't even make sense much of the time, especially when you read the finer details.


Especially given the 1DXii hasn't officially hit the market yet.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 19, 2016)

I wish I had more faith in these awards. They just seem to spread them across brands according to their size.

I don't know much really about the G5 X and maybe it is brilliant but it's reviews weren't too hot.
As an example CNET (who maybe aren't the world's best reviewers).

THE GOOD The Canon PowerShot G5 X has a great viewfinder and a comfortable shooting design for serious photographers.

THE BAD It can be frustratingly slow, with a short battery life.

THE BOTTOM LINE Sluggish performance and a more limited feature set than similarly priced competitors hold the Canon PowerShot G5 back from being a leading contender among its peers.

How could something that someone fines frustratingly slow be the best. Are its competitors even slower?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 19, 2016)

I dont own any Sony cameras but at work Im certainly aware of them and as the Canon 1D X MKII is not even out with owners yet it seem strange that the Sony A7S II is not the professional Photo / Video DSLR (yes they show the A7 R II is in mirrorless). The Sony A7S II is being used to my knowledge on one major budget US TV show, and on numerous TV commercials as an action camera with & without a water housing I doubt the Canon 1D X MKII will be used in such a way as the Sony size plays a part in the decision.


----------



## Jopa (Apr 20, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> I dont own any Sony cameras but at work Im certainly aware of them and as the Canon 1D X MKII is not even out with owners yet it seem strange that the Sony A7S II is not the professional Photo / Video DSLR (yes they show the A7 R II is in mirrorless). The Sony A7S II is being used to my knowledge on one major budget US TV show, and on numerous TV commercials as an action camera with & without a water housing I doubt the Canon 1D X MKII will be used in such a way as the Sony size plays a part in the decision.


The Sony a7s2 can't shoot 4k at 60p, nor it has DPAF, it's not even properly weather sealed. It can't be called as a professional photo camera neither - slow fps, lack of native lenses, slow AF, terrible battery life, single card slot.


----------



## aj1575 (Apr 20, 2016)

These awards are for the camera industry to celebrate themselves. The awards are distributed according to the market share, and they also take turns in who is leading in the most important categories.

But, it also highlights another fact. Todays cameras are so good, that the differences do not really matter.

For example: Sony is bringing out a a9 with continuous RAW-Shooting, yeah nice, interesting what is possible. But aren't the 170 RAWs of the 1Dx II not enough in 99.9% of the cases. Nice achievement? yes! Game changer? No!


----------

